# Ajusco SNT April 30th



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

OK guys, i decided to copycat pol's post.

Just want to make sure who's coming to april 30th ride on SNT. Some people show interest and I don't want to leave anyone at the parking lot.

Place: SNT parking lot
Time: 8.30 am
Day: Sunday April 30th

I will be on a red cavalier with either an all red HT C'dale (you can't miss it) or an all gun metal FS Norco. Hope to see you there.

Please comfirm the ones that are positive, so we don't start with out you. The ones undecided just look for me in the parking lot around that time.


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

ritopc said:


> OK guys, i decided to copycat pol's post.
> 
> Just want to make sure who's coming to april 30th ride on SNT. Some people show interest and I don't want to leave anyone at the parking lot.
> 
> ...


See you there!!!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi Ritopc.... I'm thinking on going, but I'm not sure I'll be there on time. If I get there on time I would really like riding with you, but don't wait for me.....

I have a 'Verde Lago de Chapultepec' colored Megane II. 

What are you planning to do?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hi Ritopc.... I'm thinking on going, but I'm not sure I'll be there on time. If I get there on time I would really like riding with you, but don't wait for me.....
> 
> I have a 'Verde Lago de Chapultepec' colored Megane II.
> 
> What are you planning to do?


Ride up to the start of "la pared" (We'll make several breaks to get there, this is the year´s first ride all of my pals) and take the downhill on the left side. We are far from having a race pace in uphills; we are not slow though, just the average pace.

I´ll look for you in the parking lot to see if you decided to come.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey ritopc, how did your ride go?? It must have been great to ride after months of not doing it.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Hey ritopc, how did your ride go?? It must have been great to ride after months of not doing it.


It was nice to be back after all this time.

My friends and I started ridding at 8.45 with all the intentions to get to the start of La Pared to take the Downhill on the left side. I decided to take my new bike, for my surprise the bike climbs really well (considering it is 11 pounds heavier than my HT). It really doesn't feel that heavy, but it can not hide its weight. Due to my lack of physical condition and the extra weight, I ended up walking the bike for almost 1k on the way up (I knew I was going to do something like that).

At La virgin we met with mtbgiovanni who introduced himself to the group (he has nice skills and is in pretty good shape). From La Virgen he joined us all up and down. We started the downhill and it was a nice single-track with really loose dirt (like 5-10cm). The bike behaved well, although the suspension wasn't as plush as I'd expected; I only have and inch of sag in the fork (I took all the air of the fork; I will probably need a softer coil though). The breaks&#8230;oh my good, those things are dangerous!!!, they stop in a dime, not kidding. There were time when I over used them in loose soil and they stop me in a second; the 8inch rotors have a lot of power. That got me out of control sometimes, but I am sure is something I am going to get used to with time.

Well, after we did the loose dirt downhill, we did another one that takes you to Tio Gil (dunno the name, but is a classic on SNT). I know this one very well so I was more comfortable with speed in this one. The bike likes to go fast and eats everything in its way, and once in speed it feels lighter (I was even able to pull some bunny hops). It was a nice experience.

Then, mtbgiovanni took us to a long steep section -again with loose dirt. Mtbgiovanni clear it like a champ, and so a friend of mine. I tried it but again the brakes confused me a little bit and couldn't do it with out putting a foot (or two) in the ground. I'll have to try it again next time.

After that we took a fast downhill through a fire road that takes you to he river (just besides the camp site). That was fun and fast as hell. I love how the suspension behaves at high speed.

On the river, we did a small scary-look downhill section (which is not that hard, just intimidating) where you have to let the bike roll down. Mtbgiovanni and my friend clear it again with style (for me, it was just letting the bike go, no technique needed, I felt like I was cheating.. )

And that was our entire ride. It wasn't too long, but it was just perfect to start all over again with the ridding.

So,

mtbgiovanny, thank you for sharing and join us in the ridding. It was fun and hope we can do it again (this time a longer ride, just give us time to get in shape again).
And, 545, how did the race came for you. It started to rain so I guess it was kinda muddy up there. Hope you had fun as well.


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

yeahhh It was pretty fun, although climbing la pared at that pace almost killed me dude! but I expect another ride with you 
ohhh and confrats for your bikes it's awesome
see ya


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> And, 545, how did the race came for you. It started to rain so I guess it was kinda muddy up there. Hope you had fun as well.


Yeah, it started raining and hailing when we where on the truck, so we all arrived to the first lap soaked and shivering. The course whas very well groomed and mantained. It was pretty slippery and I was a bit nervous, so I didn't do as good as I wanted on the first lap. I even fell on the last ramp they put at the finish line, I dont know why if it was pretty damn easy.
However, the second lap was a lot better. I decided to stop worrying and just have a good time, and it worked out good. Only fell once slipping on a curve, but rzozaya's elbow guards saved me and I was able to get up right away. 
When I got to the finish line I was more focused on the ramp than on all the people watching and I was able to clear it very easily. I went to ask for my time and I was surprised to find out that I got in 5th place (out of 10)  with 8 min on my best lap.
I was going to get a price (with podium and all), but I would have had to wait a long time until everyone finished their second lap. Therefore, I asked the guy from Bici5 if he could recieve the price (I know its going to be like a small trophy or something, but I still want it ) He accepted, only that Bici5 is all the way to Iztapalapa . 
The guy that won first place was pretty damn fast! He told me he raced in bmx and 4x, and Ive seen him with a full suspension bike, but apparently he likes hardtails. He also showed me a big scar on his stomach, where he was impaled by a rock which busted his gut even though he was wearing a chest protector for dirt bikes! 
I also discovered that the downhilleros are also very nice people, as opposed to the idea I had after encountering few of them. Overall, the race was very fun and many people entered it. The category for begginers and intermedios (which were on full suspensions) were full.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Yeah, it started raining and hailing when we where on the truck, so we all arrived to the first lap soaked and shivering. The course whas very well groomed and mantained. It was pretty slippery and I was a bit nervous, so I didn't do as good as I wanted on the first lap. I even fell on the last ramp they put at the finish line, I dont know why if it was pretty damn easy.
> However, the second lap was a lot better. I decided to stop worrying and just have a good time, and it worked out good. Only fell once slipping on a curve, but rzozaya's elbow guards saved me and I was able to get up right away.
> When I got to the finish line I was more focused on the ramp than on all the people watching and I was able to clear it very easily. I went to ask for my time and I was surprised to find out that I got in 5th place (out of 10)  with 8 min on my best lap.
> I was going to get a price (with podium and all), but I would have had to wait a long time until everyone finished their second lap. Therefore, I asked the guy from Bici5 if he could recieve the price (I know its going to be like a small trophy or something, but I still want it ) He accepted, only that Bici5 is all the way to Iztapalapa .
> ...


BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Damn, you're building a nice resume already!
Next time we meet, take a spin on my Blade... if it fits you well (it may be a bit big for you) then you can race it on the next time you want, so you can get a taste of what a FS race is like.

For now is down, but will be back on the trails soon. I'll have to switch the hydro lines, but I don't care, it's easy.

Again, congratulations!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Yeah, it started raining and hailing when we where on the truck, so we all arrived to the first lap soaked and shivering. The course whas very well groomed and mantained. It was pretty slippery and I was a bit nervous, so I didn't do as good as I wanted on the first lap. I even fell on the last ramp they put at the finish line, I dont know why if it was pretty damn easy.
> However, the second lap was a lot better. I decided to stop worrying and just have a good time, and it worked out good. Only fell once slipping on a curve, but rzozaya's elbow guards saved me and I was able to get up right away.
> When I got to the finish line I was more focused on the ramp than on all the people watching and I was able to clear it very easily. I went to ask for my time and I was surprised to find out that I got in 5th place (out of 10)  with 8 min on my best lap.
> I was going to get a price (with podium and all), but I would have had to wait a long time until everyone finished their second lap. Therefore, I asked the guy from Bici5 if he could recieve the price (I know its going to be like a small trophy or something, but I still want it ) He accepted, only that Bici5 is all the way to Iztapalapa .
> ...


Well done!!! Not bad at all for your first downhill race.

Seems you also have a good time running; I guess you'll keep getting into these races in the future. Congratulations and hope to ride with you in another time!!!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> Damn, you're building a nice resume already!
> Next time we meet, take a spin on my Blade... if it fits you well (it may be a bit big for you) then you can race it on the next time you want, so you can get a taste of what a FS race is like.
> ...


Wow, that a very generous offer. Thanks!


----------

